# [INSTALLATION] Problèmes de disque dur + eth0 (résolu)

## mysix

Bonjour, Je vais être au plus précis concernant mon problème:

Ordinateur portable :

Acer Aspire One

Modèle : ZA3

Architecture : X86

Intel Atom CPU Z520 1.33 Ghz

BIOS : Acer V0.3204 (05/12/2009)

SODIMM 2Gb

Carte Ethernet : RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express (Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.)

Carte Wireless : AR242x (Atheros Communications Inc.)

Il faut savoir que cet ordinateur portable ne dispose d'aucun lecteur CD.

C'est pour cela que les liveCD sont sur ma clé USB pour l'installation   :Rolling Eyes: 

Du coup j'utilise le logiciel "unetbootin-windows-419" pour booter sur ma clé.

Jusqu'ici tous va bien, le démarrage c'est ok jusqu'à j'arrive au moment fatidique de l'installation :

Ici je vais nommer les images.iso que j'ai utilisé et le problèmes que j'ai rencontré:

install-x86-minimal-2008.0.iso

Avec cet ISO, je n'ai aucun souci au niveau du disque dur, mais plutôt du côté de la carte réseau.

En effet, cet ISO minimal ne contient apparemment pas mon driver mon lancer la carte réseau (eth0).

Du coup je l'ai téléchargé et placé sur une autre clé usb afin de pouvoir lancer le driver. Malheureusement dans

la procédure indiqué pour l'installation, il m'est impossible de le copier dans le répertoire "/sbin/" puisque ce dernier

est en "Read-Only".

Alors je suis passé à l'étape suivante :

livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso

Évidemment plus lourd (2,5Gb), celui là contient bien les drivers adéquats. Donc j'arrive bien à me connecter

à internet   :Very Happy:  . MAIS !    :Mad:   Un autre problème survient ! Quand j'arrive dans l'interface graphique pour pouvoir l'installer

sur mon Disque dur, ben non il ne détecte plus mon disque dur (hda) que j'avais pourtant avec l'installation minimal. Il

y a bien un [sda] mais il correspond à ma clé usb et je ne peux pas choisir d'autre support. Bon alors je vais

en ligne de commande pour voir ce qu'il se passe dans le /dev/, mais pas moyen il ne sont bien pas là.

J'ai essayé les autres liveCD mais les problèmes sont toujours les mêmes. J'ai donc pensé à créer mon propre LiveCD

contenant l'installation minimal avec mon driver, mais cette procédure me semble bien trop complexe.

Du coup si vous avez une solution constructive à me proposer, je suis tous à vous !Last edited by mysix on Sat Mar 27, 2010 3:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

merci pour toute cette précision, mais il y a ton titre qui n'est pas en conformité, merci d'y remédier  :Wink: 

Concernant les liveCDs, tu peux très bien utiliser un liveCD Ubuntu ou Knoppix par exemple pour procéder à l'installation. À partir du moment où tu as un accès au net, tu peux télécharger le stage3 et suivre la procédure d'installation.

PS : Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles exactement quand tu dis "interface graphique pour pouvoir installer", mais je te conseille de suivre le manuel Gentoo et de tout faire en ligne de commande.

----------

## mysix

Quand je parle d'interface graphique pour pouvoir installer, je parle qu'il y a une version de LiveCD qui n'est pas en ligne de commande et que sur le bureau de ce LiveCD il y a une icône permettant de faire cette installation.

Enfin voilà   :Very Happy: 

Du coup je vais essayer avec un liveCD d'Ubuntu.

Je reviendrais donner des nouvelles.

Encore merci de m'avoir répondu si vite   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Perso, pour les livecd sur clé USB, pour dépannage et installs, je conseille celui là : http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page

----------

## mysix

Finalement j'ai pris RescueSystemCD comme dit ci-dessus et j'ai pu faire mon install   :Razz: 

Alors encore merci. Je peux encore geeker un peu pour l'installation   :Smile: 

----------

